# Last date first



## Papa Tango Whiskey (Jul 13, 2016)

Is there a way that I can change the display of a thread to show the last post first instead of having to go through pages
s of others to read the latest?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm afraid, there isn't the possibility. However there is a list of pages for each thread ( if there is more than 1 page posted) at the top left side of each thread page. Also the list is available ( displayed ) under a thread title if you move the mouse cursor over the title. So it is enough to click ( choose ) the last page number and you are moved to the recent posts there. The examples below...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 13, 2016)

If you want to go to your last read post of a thread, press the blue button on the "Recent Posts" page...




If you want to go to the last post made in the thread, click on the time the post was made....



I hope this is what you wanted

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2016)

A note though...

The blue dot and blue title of a thread appear only when there is a new post you haven't read so far. By clicking this you will be redirected to the first unread post there.

By click on the time the post was made you will be moved to the post that was made by the guy whose nick can be seen above the post time. And it's the last post sent in the thread indeed.


----------



## Papa Tango Whiskey (Jul 13, 2016)

A plethora of great info, Thanks


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2016)




----------

